# triple vs compact



## Jabe (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm in the process of buying myself a first road bike after riding a mtb for the past two years. I managed to decide on everything but the crankset. I live in quite a hilly area with everything between flats and steep hills. Since I intend to spend a lot of time climbing the hills I'd really appreciate if you can help me decide between the compact (front: 50/34, rear:12-27) or the triple (front: 50/39/30, rear: 12-27) version of my chosen bike. 
I've read the theory on how in this case I'd only really loose one gear, but would I need it? I'm quite fit for a woman and have strong legs, but still I find no joy in cadence of (let say) 50. the other concern I have is that a lot of people including the salesman said that compact is more reliable and shifts better. All in all pretty much every person I spoke to said compact is the way to go, but they were all men. 
My first priority is being able to climb the hills ON my bike not next to it, everything else comes second. As I said I've read the theory but I have absolutely no experience with road bikes. i don't know what that one gear means and I don't know if I would really be able to see the difference between the shifting reliability since I'm only a beginner. 
what do you ladies have and would you choose the same if you were buying a bike today? I'm specially interested in opinions and experience concerning climbing.


----------



## sarah (Jul 29, 2004)

*Get the compact...*

I currently have a standard double (39x53) with a 12-27 cassette. When I first started riding I had a triple, then I moved to a compact (36x50 with a 12-25). I tell you all my worries about not making it up hills without my triple was all in my head. I managed just fine with a compact. 

It was my experience that the triple crankset was a pain in the butt and I always had shifting problems. My main reason's for getting rid of it were the weight and I was getting into racing and I just didn't need it anymore. You may not be worried about these things though... I think either route you go you won't have a problem, but if you get the compact now you'll probably save yourself from upgrading it later. 

Good luck and enjoy your new bike!
Sarah


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Ditto on compact for me. I am going compact for my next bike.


----------



## Sacha (Jul 19, 2007)

I climb and I'm on a 50/34 compact double with a 12/27 rear cassette. I can spin up most hills OK, but anything over 10% is a grind, even on my old bike (a triple). In my compact double, I can still power up 15-20% grades for relatively short distances so it hasn't been an issue. Shifting is definitely MUCH crisper on a compact double, and even better on a standard double.

That said, there's no shame in a triple. I know a lot of guys who do the KOM series in California (3 rides: 100+ miles/12,000+ ft. apiece) in a triple. Long term, it saves on the wear-and-tear of the knees.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

*It depends............*



Jabe said:


> I'm in the process of buying myself a first road bike after riding a mtb for the past two years. I managed to decide on everything but the crankset. I live in quite a hilly area with everything between flats and steep hills. Since I intend to spend a lot of time climbing the hills I'd really appreciate if you can help me decide between the compact (front: 50/34, rear:12-27) or the triple (front: 50/39/30, rear: 12-27) version of my chosen bike.
> I've read the theory on how in this case I'd only really loose one gear, but would I need it? I'm quite fit for a woman and have strong legs, but still I find no joy in cadence of (let say) 50. the other concern I have is that a lot of people including the salesman said that compact is more reliable and shifts better. All in all pretty much every person I spoke to said compact is the way to go, but they were all men.
> My first priority is being able to climb the hills ON my bike not next to it, everything else comes second. As I said I've read the theory but I have absolutely no experience with road bikes. i don't know what that one gear means and I don't know if I would really be able to see the difference between the shifting reliability since I'm only a beginner.
> what do you ladies have and would you choose the same if you were buying a bike today? I'm specially interested in opinions and experience concerning climbing.


on many factors, but mostly:

1.) Your normal cadence on both flats & Hills
2.) Your normal cruising speed
3.) How much you care about how it looks and shifts.

Someone else making a recommendation on the compact vs triple argument is meaningless unless they have the same answers you do to the above 3 things.

I tried a compact and frankly, I hated it. Before you make too much of that, it was because, at the cadence I maintain, and at the speed I normally ride, it had me continually cross-chained......which frustrated the heck out of me. So I switched it out to a triple......sure it has that "Fred" look many roadies scoff at, but it has tighter gearing, gives me more choices & allows me to youe more normal gearing when riding in the flat areas around where I live.

Here is a gear chart that shows speeds in MPH at various cadences and gearing. Think about how you would answer #1 & #2 above FOR YOU and see which would work better for you & the type of riding you do.

<TABLE style="WIDTH: 390pt; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=516 border=0 x:str><COLGROUP><COL style="WIDTH: 33pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 1564" width=44><COL style="WIDTH: 31pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 1450" span=2 width=41><COL style="WIDTH: 29pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 1365" width=38><COL style="WIDTH: 9pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 426" width=12><COL style="WIDTH: 33pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 1564" width=44><COL style="WIDTH: 31pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 1450" span=2 width=41><COL style="WIDTH: 29pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 1365" width=38><COL style="WIDTH: 9pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 426" width=12><COL style="WIDTH: 33pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 1564" width=44><COL style="WIDTH: 31pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 1450" span=2 width=41><COL style="WIDTH: 29pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 1365" width=38><TBODY><TR style="HEIGHT: 17.4pt" height=23><TD class=xl28 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 330pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 17.4pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-ignore: colspan" width=437 colSpan=12 height=23>_*For 700 X 23 / 23-622 tire with 172.5 mm cranks*_</TD><TD class=xl27 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=41></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 29pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=38></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.2pt" height=18><TD class=xl27 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 13.2pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=18></TD><TD class=xl27 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl27 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl27 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl27 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl27 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl27 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 17.4pt" height=23><TD class=xl28 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 17.4pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-ignore: colspan" colSpan=14 height=23>_*With 10-speed 12-13-14-15-16-17-19-21-23-25 Cassette*_</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 17.4pt" height=23><TD class=xl29 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 17.4pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-ignore: colspan" colSpan=4 height=23>*MPH @ 80 RPM*</TD><TD class=xl31 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl29 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-ignore: colspan" colSpan=4>*MPH @ 90 RPM*</TD><TD class=xl31 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl29 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-ignore: colspan" colSpan=4>*MPH @ 100 RPM*</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.2pt" height=18><TD class=xl24 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 13.2pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=18></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl24 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl24 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.2pt" height=18><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 33pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 13.2pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=44 height=18></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=41 x:num>*50*</TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=41 x:num>*34*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 33pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=44></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=41 x:num>*50*</TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=41 x:num>*34*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 33pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=44></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=41 x:num>*50*</TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=41 x:num>*34*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.2pt" height=18><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 33pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 13.2pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=44 height=18 x:num>*12*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*26.1*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*17.7*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 33pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=44 x:num>*12*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*29.3*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*19.9*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 33pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=44 x:num>*12*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*32.6*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*22.2*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.2pt" height=18><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 33pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 13.2pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=44 height=18 x:num>*13*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*24.1*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*16.4*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 33pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=44 x:num>*13*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*27.1*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*18.4*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 33pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=44 x:num>*13*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*30.1*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*20.4*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.2pt" height=18><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 33pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 13.2pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=44 height=18 x:num>*14*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*22.3*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*15.2*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 33pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=44 x:num>*14*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*25.1*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*17.1*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 33pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=44 x:num>*14*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*27.9*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*19.0*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.2pt" height=18><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 33pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 13.2pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=44 height=18 x:num>*15*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*20.8*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*14.2*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 33pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=44 x:num>*15*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*23.5*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*15.9*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 33pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=44 x:num>*15*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*26.1*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*17.7*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.2pt" height=18><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 33pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 13.2pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=44 height=18 x:num>*16*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*19.5*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*13.3*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 33pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=44 x:num>*16*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*22.0*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*15.0*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 33pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=44 x:num>*16*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*24.4*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*16.6*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.2pt" height=18><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 33pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 13.2pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=44 height=18 x:num>*17*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*18.4*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*12.5*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 33pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=44 x:num>*17*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*20.7*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*14.1*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 33pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=44 x:num>*17*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*23.0*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*15.6*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.2pt" height=18><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 33pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 13.2pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=44 height=18 x:num>*19*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*16.5*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*11.2*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 33pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=44 x:num>*19*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*18.5*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*12.6*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 33pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=44 x:num>*19*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*20.6*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*14.0*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.2pt" height=18><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 33pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 13.2pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=44 height=18 x:num>*21*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*14.9*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*10.1*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 33pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=44 x:num>*21*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*16.8*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*11.4*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 33pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=44 x:num>*21*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*18.6*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*12.7*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.2pt" height=18><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 33pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 13.2pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=44 height=18 x:num>*23*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*13.6*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*9.2*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 33pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=44 x:num>*23*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*15.3*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*10.4*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 33pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=44 x:num>*23*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*17.0*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*11.6*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.2pt" height=18><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 33pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 13.2pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=44 height=18 x:num>*25*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*12.5*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*8.5*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 33pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=44 x:num>*25*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*14.1*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*9.6*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 33pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=44 x:num>*25*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*15.6*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*10.6*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.2pt" height=18><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 13.2pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=18></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 17.4pt" height=23><TD class=xl29 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 17.4pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-ignore: colspan" colSpan=4 height=23>*MPH @ 80 RPM*</TD><TD class=xl31 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl29 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-ignore: colspan" colSpan=4>*MPH @ 90 RPM*</TD><TD class=xl31 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl29 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; mso-ignore: colspan" colSpan=4>*MPH @ 100 RPM*</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.2pt" height=18><TD class=xl24 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 13.2pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=18></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl24 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl24 style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.2pt" height=18><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 33pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 13.2pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=44 height=18></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=41 x:num>*50*</TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=41 x:num>*39*</TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 29pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=38 x:num>*28*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 33pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=44></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=41 x:num>*50*</TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=41 x:num>*39*</TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 29pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=38 x:num>*28*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 33pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=44></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=41 x:num>*50*</TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=41 x:num>*39*</TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 29pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=38 x:num>*28*</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.2pt" height=18><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 33pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 13.2pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=44 height=18 x:num>*12*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*26.1*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*20.3*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 29pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=38 x:num>*14.6*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 33pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=44 x:num>*12*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*29.3*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*22.9*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 29pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=38 x:num>*16.4*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 33pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=44 x:num>*12*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*32.6*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*25.4*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 29pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=38 x:num>*18.2*</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.2pt" height=18><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 33pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 13.2pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=44 height=18 x:num>*13*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*24.1*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*18.8*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 29pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=38 x:num>*13.5*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 33pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=44 x:num>*13*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*27.1*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*21.1*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 29pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=38 x:num>*15.2*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 33pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=44 x:num>*13*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*30.1*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*23.5*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 29pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=38 x:num>*16.8*</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.2pt" height=18><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 33pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 13.2pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=44 height=18 x:num>*14*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*22.3*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*17.4*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 29pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=38 x:num>*12.5*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 33pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=44 x:num>*14*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*25.1*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*19.6*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 29pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=38 x:num>*14.1*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 33pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=44 x:num>*14*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*27.9*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*21.8*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 29pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=38 x:num>*15.6*</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.2pt" height=18><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 33pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 13.2pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=44 height=18 x:num>*15*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*20.8*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*16.3*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 29pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=38 x:num>*11.7*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 33pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=44 x:num>*15*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*23.5*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*18.3*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 29pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=38 x:num>*13.1*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 33pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=44 x:num>*15*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*26.1*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*20.3*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 29pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=38 x:num>*14.6*</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.2pt" height=18><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 33pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 13.2pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=44 height=18 x:num>*16*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*19.5*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*15.2*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 29pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=38 x:num>*10.9*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 33pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=44 x:num>*16*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*22.0*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*17.2*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 29pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=38 x:num>*12.3*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 33pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=44 x:num>*16*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*24.4*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*19.1*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 29pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=38 x:num>*13.7*</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.2pt" height=18><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 33pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 13.2pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=44 height=18 x:num>*17*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*18.4*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*14.3*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 29pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=38 x:num>*10.3*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 33pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=44 x:num>*17*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*20.7*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*16.1*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 29pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=38 x:num>*11.6*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 33pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=44 x:num>*17*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*23.0*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*17.9*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 29pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=38 x:num>*12.9*</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.2pt" height=18><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 33pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 13.2pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=44 height=18 x:num>*19*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*16.5*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*12.8*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 29pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=38 x:num>*9.2*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 33pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=44 x:num>*19*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*18.5*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*14.4*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 29pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=38 x:num>*10.4*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 33pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=44 x:num>*19*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*20.6*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*16.0*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 29pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=38 x:num>*11.5*</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.2pt" height=18><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 33pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 13.2pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=44 height=18 x:num>*21*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*14.9*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*11.6*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 29pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=38 x:num>*8.3*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 33pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=44 x:num>*21*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*16.8*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*13.1*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 29pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=38 x:num>*9.4*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 33pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=44 x:num>*21*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*18.6*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*14.5*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 29pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=38 x:num>*10.4*</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.2pt" height=18><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 33pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 13.2pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=44 height=18 x:num>*23*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*13.6*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*10.6*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 29pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=38 x:num>*7.6*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 33pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=44 x:num>*23*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*15.3*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*11.9*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 29pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=38 x:num>*8.6*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 33pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=44 x:num>*23*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*17.0*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*13.3*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 29pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=38 x:num>*9.5*</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.2pt" height=18><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 33pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 13.2pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=44 height=18 x:num>*25*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*12.5*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*9.8*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 29pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=38 x:num>*7.0*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 33pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=44 x:num>*25*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*14.1*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*11.0*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 29pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=38 x:num>*7.9*</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 33pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: yellow" width=44 x:num>*25*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*15.6*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 31pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=41 x:num>*12.2*</TD><TD class=xl32 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: black; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 29pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: black 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white" width=38 x:num>*8.8*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

Good luck

Len

edit...BTW, this is done with a 12 X 25 10 speed casette, it can be easily done for a 12 X 27....I just had this handy


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*650c*

My wife has a smaller frame and uses 650c wheels. She is a strong rider but we live in the flats of Indiana so don't get too much hill training. When we do head to the hills she will switch cassettes and use a 13-29 cassette along with her standard 53/39 crank. Since she has 650c wheels this gives her better climbing gears than many compact crank setups. For normal riding she uses a 13-26 cassette which is very versatile for her skills/terrain and avoids some of the cross chaining, shifting problems of some compact setups.

If you are getting 650c wheels just be sure the people giving you advice know that the gearing is different than what you use with standard 700c wheels. Post questions here if the _experts_ at the bike shop cant answer your 650c questions.

Note that the 29t cog is a Campy option which opens up a new realm of decisions for you if you already have your heart set on Shimano. If the Shimano hoods fit your hands better than Campy then the 29t may not be worth the tradeoff.


----------



## benchpress265 (Nov 7, 2006)

Go with the compact, to many gears on a triple, you will build more strenght on the compact


----------



## Jabe (Jul 31, 2007)

Len J said:


> on many factors, but mostly:
> 
> 1.) Your normal cadence on both flats & Hills
> 2.) Your normal cruising speed
> 3.) How much you care about how it looks and shifts.


1) i don't really know, because I don't have a cadence meassuring device. one thing I can say: at the same heart rate it's much easier for me to ride with a higer cadence than using power of my legs only (lower cadence). In the first case I can ride for over an hour at the avg of 184 rpm, probably because I can control it better with changing the cadence slightly, but there's not much maneuvering space when riding on power and my legs start burning very quickly. all in all I prefer keeping the cadence at the same level and shift to a lower gear.
2) I've only ridden a mtb (with 2.1 tires, because I use this bike for off-road tours as well) so far and I usually ride alone. usually the avg speed during a 70-100km route is about 15-17mph
3) i care a lot about how it shifts (a bit pedantinc when it comes to things working properly), but could care less about how it looks. a lot of my friends feel it's below them to even think about a triple, but I always remind them that I'm a woman and need not to care about being a lesser man  


if i choose compact the lowest gear would be front 34 rear 27, but if I buy triple it would be front 30 rear 27, the second gear using triple would be front 30 rear 24 (i believe it's 24), which means that the first gear in compact would pretty much be the same as the second gear in triple. would that make a big difference in real life? would front 34 rear 27 suffice for example 18% steep hills.

the other thing that worries me is the big difference when shifting from 50 to 34. I imagine shifting with triple would me finer, less difference between the two gears and if i find myself in a situation when constant shifting between 34 and 50 would be neccessary, there would be a lot of rear shifting required as well to find the right gear. on the other hand if shifting between 30 and 39 rings (or 39/50) would be required it would be still easier to compensate with the rear shifting only without the need of front shifting as well. sure, you do risk a bit of cross-chaining, but I assume cross-chaining would still be more frequent using a compact. While using a mtb for a while now, I have no fear of triple cranks, but i must admit compact worries me a bit. I hope you understand what i've been trying to say. of course, these are all just my assumptions based purely on my understanding of these things. Unfortunately I have no real experience to back them up.


----------



## Sacha (Jul 19, 2007)

Jabe, you're going to get as many opinions as there are options (probably more) and the truth is, both compact doubles and triples have their pros and cons. What is fine for one person is not to the liking of the next, and the best thing you can do is test out two different kinds of bikes, if possible.

Like I said, I've had a triple, but I didn't like the way it shifted so I now ride a compact double. I prefer the simplicity and weight advantage over an extra cog or two. But that's just me. I have friends who are strong riders that feel just as comfortable on a triple. Either one will get me up that 18% grade but I don't know many people who can spin at a high cadence up that kind of sustained hill, no matter what their gearing.

Judging from my riding buddies, I've noticed that those who are serious MTBers/cross racers have greater leg strength than most pure roadies. If you come from a MTBing background, you may find yourself outgrowing the smallest gears on a triple. But I'm just guessing. You need to do test rides and find out what is best for you. Good luck.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

*Well.......*



Jabe said:


> 1) i don't really know, because I don't have a cadence meassuring device. one thing I can say: at the same heart rate it's much easier for me to ride with a higer cadence than using power of my legs only (lower cadence). In the first case I can ride for over an hour at the avg of 184 rpm, probably because I can control it better with changing the cadence slightly, but there's not much maneuvering space when riding on power and my legs start burning very quickly. all in all I prefer keeping the cadence at the same level and shift to a lower gear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shifting between rings in either case is just a matter of practice. The compact might require a 3 cog shift on the cassette for every chain-ring shift, while the Double might only be 2....not a real big difference (Unless you are racing) once you've done it enough. If you use campy, it's easier to up-shift and downshift multiple cogs, but it also takes practice to not do too many IMO.

Again, the compact might work fine for you or not.....but, IMO, for most non-racers a triple gives the most wide range of gearing (some of which are redundant) with little compromise.

I live in the flats, but I like traveling to the mountains........I want to enjoy the challenge of climbing without it killing me.....I choose the triple then I'm disciplined about not using the easiest gear at all times, rather, I try to think about my legs, the length of the ride & how many more days I have to ride.

IMO, The purpose is enjoyment.

Len


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

What you could do is to match up the equivalent gearing on your mountain bike as the compact double's lowest gear is and see if you can make it up the typical hill you plan on riding. If you find that you need to shift to a lower gear due to fatigue or your cadence dropping too much then you probably should go with the triple.

Is your new bike going to have 650c or 700c wheels? What gearing does your mountain bike have?


----------



## mudworm (Apr 2, 2007)

*I'm happy with my triple*

Half a year ago, when my hubby and I bought two bikes, my hubby insisted on having the shop switch both cranksets from compact double to triple. So far, I have been very happy with the decision, and here are the reasons:

0) Almost all of our rides are in the hills (they are so much fun!)
1) My hubby has been riding for 20 years and his previous bike was a double. He believes that spinning is more efficient when going uphill on a lower gear, plus it's more gentle on your knees.
2) I only started riding this year, so I'm not a strong rider. However, on continuous hill climbs, I have managed to almost always catch up and pass people only because I was able to spin faster.
3) A friend bought his wife a double. However, hill climbing is a lot harder on her bike that she is not motivated to get out. Now he is considering switching her crankset.

Often times, when you are buying a new bike, the shop can entertain your requests such as switching cranksets for free. If you change your mind later, most likely you have to pay for it. So, it's good that you are doing your research prior to the purchase. Good luck and hope you find the choice that best suits you!


----------



## rcordray (Jul 30, 2006)

I apologize for being a guy, but...

I would still like to offer my two cents:
I had an Ultegra triple. It shifted very poorly, no matter how many times I had it professionally tuned at different highly-respected L.A. area shops. It seemed to miss the middle ring on either the up or down shifts. It was extremely frustrating to try to keep a smooth transition only to have the chain jump up or down. They are heavier, trickier to maintain, and in my opinion, not worth the trouble.

My new bike has a Sram 50-34 compact double with a new Sram 11-28 rear cassette. It works really well. Generally I'm on the big ring when going downhill and on the flats, and usually on the small ring on the uphills. It shifts beautifully and the 11-28 gives me a huge range for spinning or climbing. I love climbing the California mountains and the 34/28 is almost the same ratio as the lowest gear on my previous triple.


----------



## Jabe (Jul 31, 2007)

My bike is going to have 700c wheels.
the only options are a triple and a compact as mentioned above with a 12-27 cassette. 

I still haven't decided but due to lack of experience I lean towards the triple. I risk making a mistake whatever I choose, because i don't really know what I need, but I've learned that going from triple to compact is cheaper than the other way around. 

On the other hand I live in an area which offers all sorts of terrains and need not to climb the steepest hills as soon as I first mount my bike (although I see them as a big challenge). Some say a compact forces you to build the neccessary strength faster because there's no room for slacking.

Blimey, I'll just flip a coin


----------



## azchris (Oct 17, 2007)

My wife rides a double 50/34 and a 12-25 cassette. She pedals right up and over any hill we ride. She has only been riding about 6 months so she is not yet a really strong rider. So the double is and will be fine for her.


----------



## venus (Apr 27, 2006)

I have bike w/ both. I say "less is more" for the most part. The triple is so much over kill unless you ride extreme inclines for long distances.


----------



## Jabe (Jul 31, 2007)

i have decided on the compact and if neccessary I'll change the cassette in the rear. the cost is much lower than going from triple to compact (in case i make a mistake with my decision). 
This is the final decision now  I'll make the call tommorow.
Thank you all for your help.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

It all depends on your level of fitness and your power to weight ratio. If you constantly find yourself hurting, grinding up on climbs, and turning a very low cadence, a triple may be a practical choice as it allows you to turn higher cadences and be more efficient.
As far as shifting performance is concerned, if you keep your cable and derailleur set up and tuned properly, it shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## rcordray (Jul 30, 2006)

I'll try again...

You don't need a triple.

They are heavier and more difficult to keep in proper trim.

A compact double can give you the range of a triple with the proper cassette.

My former Ultegra triple crank had 30/42/52 chainrings and a 12-25 cassette.
The 30x25 combo had a ratio of *32.4* gear inches.
The 52x12 combo had a ratio of *117* gear inches.

My new 34/50 Sram compact with an 11-28 cassette provides the following:
The 34x28 combo has a ratio of *32.8* gear inches.
The 50x11 combo has a ratio of *122.7* gear inches.

Please note the differences:
The compact low gear is only .4 inches per pedal stoke longer than the triple.
The compact high gear is a full 5.7 inches per pedal stroke longer.

These numbers were obtained from Sheldon Brown's site.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

I agree, since the OP is fit she'll be fine with a compact.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

*Who knew you were all knowing?*



rcordray said:


> I'll try again...
> 
> You don't need a triple.
> 
> ...


True about the gear inches but you totally miss all the crosschaining possibility....again depending on cadence and normal speeds. 

I just love when people decide one thing will work for everyone. Each has it's place...unlike you I accept that not all things work for all people.

Len


----------



## Kawboy8 (Feb 26, 2006)

I would say she has made the right choice in going with a compact...and only because I like mine.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

*I think she made a good choice........*



Kawboy8 said:


> I would say she has made the right choice in going with a compact...and only because I like mine.


because it's her choice.....and she thought about what she needed and selected.

Len


----------



## Kawboy8 (Feb 26, 2006)

Len J said:


> because it's her choice.....and she thought about what she needed and selected.
> 
> Len


lol...oh you're one of those guys. Take a joke!!


----------



## Jabe (Jul 31, 2007)

people, behave 

Anyways, I've called the shop and ordered the compact version of my selected bike. I hope I've made the right decision but will not know that until I get the bike and try it out. If I made a mistake I'll just not climb the steepest hills until I'm in a better shape. As I've said, where I live there are flats, steep hills and everything in between, so am not worried about finding a terrain which will suit me and my fitness. 

If need may be I'll just have it converted to triple and add this to my "things I've learned the hard way" list 

Thank you all for the input, you've been really helpful.


----------



## Kawboy8 (Feb 26, 2006)

Jabe said:


> people, behave
> 
> Anyways, I've called the shop and ordered the compact version of my selected bike. I hope I've made the right decision but will not know that until I get the bike and try it out. If I made a mistake I'll just not climb the steepest hills until I'm in a better shape. As I've said, where I live there are flats, steep hills and everything in between, so am not worried about finding a terrain which will suit me and my fitness.
> 
> ...



He started it...lol.  I think you will be great with a compact though. About 2 years ago I went from mtn biking to my first road bike...didnt know anything about it and trusted the bike shop...I was in Japan at the time and they are very trustworthy people. My bike has been working perfect. On long climbs, 9 or 10 % grades, it is fine and I am a heavier guy (230lb, from lifting), so I climb slower than most small guys, but I don't have a problem making any climbs. My wife uses a 2 ring crankset, but the one bigger than a compact and does great...so I am sure a compact will work perfect, if anything you will want change to the larger set. The only complaint I have with my crank set is that I run out of pedal on a fast decent...I want to go faster, but cannot. Have fun!! Let us know how it worked out...so I can tell the other guy "I told ya so". only kidding.


----------



## Doggity (Mar 10, 2006)

Little late, but lemme add my .02. Climbing is majorly effected by weight. You don't say what your weight is, but I'm betting it's way less than my 195lbs. My wife weighs half of what I weigh; she can blast past me on long steep pulls on her middle chainring, while I'm having to spin away in the grannie ring. She should have a compact; I'll probably need to stick to my triple.


----------



## Kawboy8 (Feb 26, 2006)

Doggity said:


> Little late, but lemme add my .02. Climbing is majorly effected by weight. You don't say what your weight is, but I'm betting it's way less than my 195lbs. My wife weighs half of what I weigh; she can blast past me on long steep pulls on her middle chainring, while I'm having to spin away in the grannie ring. She should have a compact; I'll probably need to stick to my triple.


Diggity, where do you live? Are there steep mtns? At 195, you should be able to climb without needing a triple. I think if you have, you will use it...I am sure if I had a triple I would use it too.


----------



## Doggity (Mar 10, 2006)

Kawboy8 said:


> Diggity, where do you live? Are there steep mtns? At 195, you should be able to climb without needing a triple. I think if you have, you will use it...I am sure if I had a triple I would use it too.


Oh, yeah...these things called mountains. The Sangre de Cristo mountains of northern NM where I am are the southern most part of the Rockies. If I didn't have such crap knees, I'd probably consider a compact double. I might try one on my next bike. But as much as I'm using 30/27 now (that's my lowest), I'm thinking that might be a mistake.


----------



## Kawboy8 (Feb 26, 2006)

Doggity said:


> Oh, yeah...these things called mountains. The Sangre de Cristo mountains of northern NM where I am are the southern most part of the Rockies. If I didn't have such crap knees, I'd probably consider a compact double. I might try one on my next bike. But as much as I'm using 30/27 now (that's my lowest), I'm thinking that might be a mistake.


Ah...true, if your knees are not so great then staying with a triple might be a good idea. I think if your knees are doing ok, you will be surprized at how well you can do with a compact double. I thought about dropping to about 200, I don't really want to lose too much size...but if I get to 200 I might be able to dice with my wife up the mtns...maybe not. So, you are north of ALBQ?


----------



## Jabe (Jul 31, 2007)

I always weigh about 130 pounds, but when I'm in a good shape I have lower percentage of body fat - so there are different kinds of pounds


----------



## azchris (Oct 17, 2007)

I hope you let us know how the compact works-out for you. You seem to have a good reference point and your results will validate(or not) the theories a lot of us have.


----------



## Jabe (Jul 31, 2007)

I will, I promise. But you'll have to be patient. It's preorder and I don't expect my bike to arrive until mid-december. And it's winter time here - with snow and everything, so it will be until february or march until I finally get a chance to test it properly.

But i will come back to report on my purchase, so some other girl may benefit from this debate other than me.


----------



## lawrence (May 17, 2005)

I'm a guy, 56 years old, I work out at the gym doing leg presses with 800-1,000 lbs., 800 lbs 15 reps 3 sets and I use a triple and also have a regular double 52/39 on another bike. Today I did a long climb at a 9% grade and used the granny gear on my triple. I like it. I'm strong enough to get up with a double or a compact but I use a triple. I've also ridden hills on a borrowed bike with a compact and I was surprised that it wasn't bad to make it up the hills. I like a triple, a triple makes the ride enjoyable, a regular double makes be work. I also like the difference on a triple between the large and middle chainrings (gears). There is only 1 1/2 gear difference between the two chainrings. If you shift down with the front and down 1 gear with the rear, you are 1/2 gear off. Many times you use this 1/2 gear when riding with other people to find the right cadence otherwise you are working harder than you need to and tiring yourself out, never finding the right rhythm. I'm building a brand new Titanium bike and that's going to have a triple, a carbon triple if I can find one, haven't looked. Though I like the granny gear, I like the gearing of the two largest chainrings in the front better. With a compact, you'll have to drop the rear 3 or 4 cogs (gears) to compensate for the drop in the front. You're not going to do it and you'll be working harder than you should.


----------



## Kawboy8 (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm sorry Lawrence,
I just don't see the sense in having a triple. I understand granny is easier to pedal..blah blah...when a Compact will do fine, why have another ring? If you have a small ring, you will use it and probably not get any better at climbing. You're pressing 800 -1000lbs, stop being a weakling when it comes to your bike. Ride it faster up the hill to keep your cadence up. I think...IMO using a triple would be good for beginners, or cyclo-cross maybe. 
Maybe getting a triple...with a rear spocket that is the same size as your back wheel would do the trick? lol....just playing.


----------



## lawrence (May 17, 2005)

A granny gear the size of my rear wheel, that would be a sight to see.

I still like a triple for the 2 largest chainrings for regular road riding. I still like a regular double 53/42, 52/39 for the same reason. I like that close second gear and I don't like the smaller compact chainring. I do a lot of shifting with the front derailleur using the 2 largest chainrings on my triple. It's rare for me to use the granny gear. I use the granny gear when riding in the park on grass, or in a park in foot traffic, rarely on a hill. I've recently used it in the past month on a few rides only because it's getting colder, and I'm going into a mental hibernation state. Happened last year until spring. I've worked hard for 8 months, getting stronger, riding faster, riding further, doing my first Century ride, doing steeper hills, doing hills faster. Now I'm tired and need a break. Now I'm using the granny gear until I'm mentally prepared to use the middle chainring again and start training.

I agree, if you want to get stronger on hills, you need to ride hills, you need to ride them hard, you need to ride them faster. Most of the spring & summer I've ridden hills using the 42 tooth chainring on my double and did not switch to the granny gear. I did that because I wanted to become a faster hill climber. I've stood up out of the saddle, pulled against the handlebars, and pressed on the pedals. And when I got some speed up, when I got faster, when it got easier, I shifted into the next higher gear. I did hills in September without a problem that caused me pain and almost stopped me in April. All that work got me faster. And all not using the granny gear.

But I still like a triple.


----------



## Kawboy8 (Feb 26, 2006)

lawrence said:


> A granny gear the size of my rear wheel, that would be a sight to see.
> 
> But I still like a triple.


Lawrence, no matter gear you use, you're doing a great job, keep it up!!!


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

*I hope you are kidding............*



Kawboy8 said:


> I'm sorry Lawrence,
> *I just don't see the sense in having a triple*. I understand granny is easier to pedal..blah blah...when a Compact will do fine, why have another ring? If you have a small ring, you will use it and probably not get any better at climbing. You're pressing 800 -1000lbs, *stop being a weakling when it comes to your bike*. Ride it faster up the hill to keep your cadence up. I think...IMO using a triple would be good for beginners, or cyclo-cross maybe.
> Maybe getting a triple...with a rear spocket that is the same size as your back wheel would do the trick? lol....just playing.


if not, these are the kind of uninformed statements that drive newcomers and the less knowledgable out of the sport.

You (or someone else) showed earlier that you can get the same gear inches with either a compact or a triple.......so how is it being a weekling to be using the same gear inches on a triple? it makes absolutly no sense.

People select triples over compacts for a myraid of reasons:

-cross chaining due to cadence and speed issues that don't match up with gearing.

-tighter gearing when moving from one chainring to another.

-bail out gearing for the 4th day of a multiple day mountainous tours.

But you keep your uninformed bias up.......just remember these comments the next time some weekling passes you on a long climb and he has a triple.

Regular double with a lrger cog
Compact
Triple

All work at different times for different people.

It's great having choices.....why insult someone because they don't use the choice you do?

len

-


----------



## lawrence (May 17, 2005)

Len J - Thank you for coming to my defense. Uncalled for remarks on this forum are too frequent and unnecessary. I feel that we don't come to the defense of others on this forum often enough. It's just a difference of opinion so why insult someone EXCEPT I didn't take it as an insult. I think he was just making a point about the weakling. His next post was _"Lawrence, no matter gear you use, you're doing a great job, keep it up!!!" _ which is positive and uplifting. I know he didn't mean anything by it. I private messaged him about this post but it wasn't anything to do with sarcasm or negativity. It was a thank you for his last response about telling me to keep doing a great job and keep it up. Kawboy8 is in the USAF in Germany.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

lawrence said:


> Len J - Thank you for coming to my defense. Uncalled for remarks on this forum are too frequent and unnecessary. I feel that we don't come to the defense of others on this forum often enough. It's just a difference of opinion so why insult someone EXCEPT I didn't take it as an insult. I think he was just making a point about the weakling. His next post was _"Lawrence, no matter gear you use, you're doing a great job, keep it up!!!" _which is positive and uplifting. I know he didn't mean anything by it. I private messaged him about this post but it wasn't anything to do with sarcasm or negativity. It was a thank you for his last response about telling me to keep doing a great job and keep it up. Kawboy8 is in the USAF in Germany.


I saw his last comment....which is why I started the post, I hope you are kidding.........I couldn't tell.

Posts that imply that if you don't agree with me your an idiot (or the equivilant) are just unnecessary. This thread was a great exchange of info in response to the OP allowing her to make a good decision for her.......until this crap.

It wasn't about you lawrence.

Len


----------



## Kawboy8 (Feb 26, 2006)

Len J said:


> I saw his last comment....which is why I started the post, I hope you are kidding.........I couldn't tell.
> 
> Posts that imply that if you don't agree with me your an idiot (or the equivilant) are just unnecessary. This thread was a great exchange of info in response to the OP allowing her to make a good decision for her.......until this crap.
> 
> ...


Take it easy Len, I was joking.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

*Glad to hear it......*



Kawboy8 said:


> Take it easy Len, I was joking.


try using a smiley or some other indication you are joking next time.......lot's of lurkers.......may take you serious.

Len


----------



## Blue Sugar (Jun 14, 2005)

Jabe said:


> I can ride for over an hour at the avg of 184 rpm


This must be wrong. It's way too hight, and would be next to impossible even for a very experienced racer. Are you sure you're not counting half revolutions?


----------



## Jabe (Jul 31, 2007)

it's not wrong (according to my heart rate monitor), it's true I'm half dead at the end. I'm relatively new to cycling but have been an active swimmer for over 10 years before that, long distances. of course i wouldn't be able to do that on regular basis, but i did it twice this year (once 1h anf once 45min) - only because i picked the wrong hill, if I knew before it would be that hard i wouldn't even try to climb it. it's no fun! But stupid as I'am I couldn't bring my self to quit.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

*I think.........*



Jabe said:


> it's not wrong (according to my heart rate monitor), it's true I'm half dead at the end. I'm relatively new to cycling but have been an active swimmer for over 10 years before that, long distances. of course i wouldn't be able to do that on regular basis, but i did it twice this year (once 1h anf once 45min) - only because i picked the wrong hill, if I knew before it would be that hard i wouldn't even try to climb it. it's no fun! But stupid as I'am I couldn't bring my self to quit.


the confusion is because your post said 184 Rpm (revolutions per minute, a measure of cadence) and what you meant was 184 Bpm (Beats per minute, a measure of effort).....I could be wrong, but that would explain his post.

Len


----------



## Jabe (Jul 31, 2007)

oops, I'm sorry. you are right, of course. I meant beats per minute, didn't even notice the mistake until you pointed it out. even in blue sugar's post I read 184 bpm instead of rpm, I didn't read his last sentence properly. I apologise. :blush2: 

p.s. 184 rpm - can it really be done? :eek6:


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

Jabe said:


> p.s. 184 rpm - can it really be done? :eek6:


Not by me! :blush2: 

I'm sure there are track riders that can attain that, but they are few and far between.

Len


----------



## nikisue (Apr 21, 2008)

*triple vs. compac double.....*

I am trying to make an informed decision about my new road bike, much like JABE. So, I am wondering what the results are after purchasing the compac double. Is it on a different thread?


----------



## Kawboy8 (Feb 26, 2006)

nikisue said:


> I am trying to make an informed decision about my new road bike, much like JABE. So, I am wondering what the results are after purchasing the compac double. Is it on a different thread?


Wierd timing....but I just went through this...after she had posted the question. 

I went from a Compact to a "normal" crankset...and to be honest, I like the big rings better...I know, I am a guy, but I have had no problems climbing and have a little more top speed on the decents. My wife went from the big set to a compact...she still climbs great, but likes her big set better than the compact...maybe it is a mental thing. I was alittle worried using the big rings...with climbing, but honestly felt no difference. I am assuming you have ridden before...in any case, for my using a triple is not worth it. Go with at least a compact...if your lite and strong, you can probably use a big ring set-up. As I said, my wifed used a big cranset and the only reason we switch hers was because we got a good deal on a BB, crankset deal and it happened to be compact. She has said she would go back to the big set though. Sorry for running on...lol


----------



## Jabe (Jul 31, 2007)

@nikisue
As mentioned before I got myself a compact double. Since it's still a beginning of a season for me, I haven't climbed much hills yet, but on the other hand, I've hardly ever used the small ring (34). Therefore most of my rides have been done using the big ring (50) and on the plains. I imagine that when I finally do try to climb, 34/27 will be enough. If not, I'll let everybody on this forum (specially the girls buying a new bike) know


----------



## azchris (Oct 17, 2007)

Kawboy8 said:


> Wierd timing....but I just went through this...after she had posted the question.
> 
> I went from a Compact to a "normal" crankset...and to be honest, I like the big rings better...I know, I am a guy, but I have had no problems climbing and have a little more top speed on the decents. My wife went from the big set to a compact...she still climbs great, but likes her big set better than the compact...maybe it is a mental thing. I was alittle worried using the big rings...with climbing, but honestly felt no difference. I am assuming you have ridden before...in any case, for my using a triple is not worth it. Go with at least a compact...if your lite and strong, you can probably use a big ring set-up. As I said, my wifed used a big cranset and the only reason we switch hers was because we got a good deal on a BB, crankset deal and it happened to be compact. She has said she would go back to the big set though. Sorry for running on...lol


What speeds are you doing on your "decents"? I ride a compact front gear with 50T and a rear gear with an 11T and I can go about as fast as I want to go; 40+ mph. That is as fast as I need but you may be in another league and need a higher gear set-up.


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

In the end, it's really not that big of a deal, either one should work just fine for her. I'm a big guy [275lbs], and always needed a triple, but since trying a compact 2 years ago, I now prefer it. While it's true triples don't shift quite as well as doubles, the newer triples shift so well that that's not that valid of an arguement. 20 years ago, yes, but not so much today. On the other hand, with a 10 speed rear, you can run a 12-27 and still not have too big of jumps between cogs. In the days of 7 and 8 speed rear clusters, you'd be running a 13-25 to have the same jumps, and would need the 53 x 13 for the downhills and the 30x25 for the steep climbs. Now by spreading out the rear range a bit, it makes a triple less attractive than it used to be. And if the 34 x 27 isn't low enough, there are some sources to get a custom 12-32 cassette in 10 speed. Of course if you go 9 speed, you can always runa MTB rear derailluer and run up to a 34 in back. coupled with a 34 front chainring, that ought to get you up the side of half dome!


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

IRD makes 10sp 12-32, 11-32, and 11-34 clusters. You can use those with a regular 10sp road setup and a 9sp mountain bike rear derailleur. The jumps between gears will of course be larger than with a "regular" 12-27. But they might be a good way to get extra low gears on a compact (or even a regular double) for special rides with a lot of climbing.

I usually recommend that new riders or people who aren't sure what they need get a triple if they are getting a new bike. The reason is that the added cost of the triple when buying a new bike is small, like $50 or $100. But if you get a double and then decide that you really wanted a triple it'll cost $500-800. A triple can be converted to a double for much less since the triple shifters will work on a double chainring setup, and the shifters are the most expensive parts.


----------



## Kawboy8 (Feb 26, 2006)

Jabe said:


> @nikisue
> As mentioned before I got myself a compact double. Since it's still a beginning of a season for me, I haven't climbed much hills yet, but on the other hand, I've hardly ever used the small ring (34). Therefore most of my rides have been done using the big ring (50) and on the plains. I imagine that when I finally do try to climb, 34/27 will be enough. If not, I'll let everybody on this forum (specially the girls buying a new bike) know


: )...I am going to take credit for this. I knew you could do it!!


----------



## Kawboy8 (Feb 26, 2006)

ericm979 said:


> IRD makes 10sp 12-32, 11-32, and 11-34 clusters. You can use those with a regular 10sp road setup and a 9sp mountain bike rear derailleur. The jumps between gears will of course be larger than with a "regular" 12-27. But they might be a good way to get extra low gears on a compact (or even a regular double) for special rides with a lot of climbing.
> 
> I usually recommend that new riders or people who aren't sure what they need get a triple if they are getting a new bike. The reason is that the added cost of the triple when buying a new bike is small, like $50 or $100. But if you get a double and then decide that you really wanted a triple it'll cost $500-800. A triple can be converted to a double for much less since the triple shifters will work on a double chainring setup, and the shifters are the most expensive parts.


No one needs a triple...the other guy weighs 275, and uses a compact. Say no to Triples.


----------



## ispoke (Feb 28, 2005)

*a different approach to compact/double gearing*



ericm979 said:


> IRD makes 10sp 12-32, 11-32, and 11-34 clusters. You can use those with a regular 10sp road setup and a 9sp mountain bike rear derailleur. The jumps between gears will of course be larger than with a "regular" 12-27. But they might be a good way to get extra low gears on a compact (or even a regular double) for special rides with a lot of climbing...


I'm a guy but couldn't help reading this topic when I saw it on the main page. Nice discussion going here. There seems to be a fascination with big rings and folks tend to feel better knowing they can still pedal when going 40mph+. Until recently I was in that camp.

What I'm considering next is a 46-32 double and a 14-25 9sp. On the top end, I'll spin out over 30mph, but I tend to coast on mountain descents so maybe no big deal(?). On the low end, the 32/25 is similar to a 36/27 and so provides a reasonable low gear for long climbs. The difference is that the 14-25 cassette has many 1-tooth steps and then some 2-tooth steps resulting in more choices of gears in my "normal" cycling range.

I'm choosing my gears for the 95% average and giving up the highest ones for the other 5%. Time will tell if that's a smart decision or not. I sure spent a lot of time with Sheldon's gear calculator working out the nuances (and triple checking!)...


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

There's a lot of silly information about gearing. The silliest is "I don't need a triple/compact/12-25 so you don't either". People who post this have no idea about the actual needs of the person asking, they're just being clueless.

The factors that affect the gearing you should be using: your fitness, the kind of climbs you do or plan to do, and your pedalling style (spinning vs mashing). Without kowing all those factors, making a gearing recommendation is useless... just an excuse to brag.

Unfortunately a lot of people (mostly men but some women) select their gears with their ego instead of their brain. Too many women especially beginners select their gears based on what their boyfriends tell them, so if the boyfriend is fitter or mashes his gears or thinks that triples are for wimps, the girl gets gearing that's too tall and then wonders why she struggles on hills.

The great thing about triples, besides the advantages I posted above, are that you get a wide range of gearing that'll work for every ride. No need to worry if you have gears low enough for a tough climbing ride. You won't have to suffer the shame of walking a climb because it's too hard for your gearing. The extra 1/3 lb and slightly shower shifting are non-issues for people who don't race.

As far as having tall gears that you can turn at 40 mph- yea, big guys can make use of that, but not many women have that kind of power.


----------



## ispoke (Feb 28, 2005)

*All road or free ride bike?*



ericm979 said:


> ...Unfortunately a lot of people (mostly men but some women) select their gears with their ego instead of their brain...


Your approach of starting with a triple crank is spot-on for new recreational riders who live in hilly terrain or plan to haul a load. They don't know what they need, thus have no way of making sense of gear choices. Assuming they're free of bias from their enthusiast friends.

There's certainly a frown on triple cranks within the go-fast crowd. And in many cases a well though out double setup can offer similar gearing with less redundancy. But it can be left for later years should that new rider determine that a change is necessary.

A friend made an interesting analogy between 'sports'. In skiing, versatile skis are typically called "free ride" or "all mountain" and are made for 'most' conditions. Yet bikes are still fairly narrowly defined in reference to a racing standard that doesn't fit the average rider. Some day practical bikes will be the rage when the marketing term is coined. Perhaps "all road" or "free ride" bikes!


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Hm, triples seem to shift just fine on mountain bikes....

Let's just be honest and admit that there's a macho BS thing that roadies have about triples which has nothing to do with logic.

I run a compact double and, frankly, the large jump in gears between chainrings (47%) is far from ideal. If starting from scratch I would consider a triple. One advantage of a triple over compact double that is rarely mentioned isn't just that you have tighter gaps between the chainrings, but can also run a more tightly geared cassette. You can run that 11-23 instead of 12-27.

In summary, a triple is more versatile than a compact double at the cost of a few grams.


----------



## azchris (Oct 17, 2007)

pretender said:


> Hm, triples seem to shift just fine on mountain bikes....
> 
> Let's just be honest and admit that there's a macho BS thing that roadies have about triples which has nothing to do with logic.
> 
> ...


Not sure I understand you comment about a triple allowing a 11-23 cassette. My 2006 Felt F75 came with a 50/34 compact crank and an 11-23 cassette and Ulterga deraillers. Works fine and have never had a problem with shifting.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

azchris said:


> Not sure I understand you comment about a triple allowing a 11-23 cassette. My 2006 Felt F75 came with a 50/34 compact crank and an 11-23 cassette and Ulterga deraillers. Works fine and have never had a problem with shifting.


I thought it was obvious that I meant you can run a tighter cassette and still have a comparable range of gears. A compact double is chosen, presumably, for a larger range of gears and, specifically, lower gears. Your 34/23 gear (1.48 ratio), however, isn't much lower than a standard 39 with 25 cog (1.56).

With compact triple (52/39/30) and the 11-23 cassette, you'd have a higher high gear and a significantly lower low gear (1.30).

I went to Shimano's web site, and the difference between their compact double and road triple (Ultegra) crankset works out to 74g, or 2.6oz.


----------



## azchris (Oct 17, 2007)

Yes, I did misread your post as being a physical problem versus your intended gear ratio comparison. I also agree that the whole "thing" about triples is nonesense. I have a bike with a triple as well as my compact road bike. Have never had any shifting problems with either and love riding both. I rarely use the small ring on the triple so I like the compact crank because, for my type of riding it suits me just fine;not because I don't want anyone to see a "granny gear" on my road bike.


----------



## Kawboy8 (Feb 26, 2006)

azchris said:


> What speeds are you doing on your "decents"? I ride a compact front gear with 50T and a rear gear with an 11T and I can go about as fast as I want to go; 40+ mph. That is as fast as I need but you may be in another league and need a higher gear set-up.


When I was in Japan we had a long climb and on the decent I would get up to 47 mph and would get dropped by guys with a big crankset. I had only been riding a few months...so it may have been lack of a quick cadence. My wife has her compact and I have the larger set now...and in Germany it hasnt made a difference, she keeps up fine. We have rolling hills here, instead of a long mtn climb.


----------



## Kawboy8 (Feb 26, 2006)

pretender said:


> Hm, triples seem to shift just fine on mountain bikes....
> 
> Let's just be honest and admit that there's a macho BS thing that roadies have about triples which has nothing to do with logic.
> 
> ...


For beginner riders or older people...I would say a triple would be a good choice. I have only ridden on hill in Japan that I had to walk up, when running a compact. That climb was my 3rd ride and my buddies wife smoked me. Within a few more rides, I was able to make that climb and haven't walked since. I am not using this as a way to brag...just a way of saying not to sell yourself short. It sounds like Jabe is liking her compact crankset.


----------

